# Beaufort SC Info needed



## contender* (Dec 15, 2011)

Looking to do some beach or inlet fishing @ Beaufort in another week or two. Can anyone give me any pointers. Never done it before so I'm just a complete dummy on this one. Any info appreciated no matter what.:wreath:


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Lots of places to fish. There are several bridges in Beaufort and you can park at the end and walk down and fish. There is also a public pier. If you go to Hunting Island (short drive away) there is a public pier. Also within Hunting Island is the beach and a lagoon. Just follow the signs in the park. However never had any luck fishing the beach. After the hurricane tons and tons of sand were dumped to rebuild the beach. Have done well in the lagoon. Several boat ramps in Beaufort also. When you get there you wont have trouble finding a place to wet a line. You can get more info at Bay Street Outfitters in downtown Beaufort and also hire a guide there if you wanted to.
Lots of water to fish -
http://www.sciway.net/maps/cnty/beaufort.html


----------



## contender* (Dec 15, 2011)

We will be camping on Hunting Island.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Beautiful place. On the main road instead of turning left into the park if you keep going straight you will find the public pier. Also has a bait and tackle shop but dont know if its open this time of year. Most folks use shrimp or cast spoons, jigs etc. You can buy frozen squid which works good for the sharks. Also on the main road on the right hand side you will see signs for the boardwalk through the marsh. That ends at a nice creek where you can fish. Have caught trout and reds there. Also right before you get to Hunting Island you will go over a very small bridge, you can park there and fish the creek also. Again shrimp, gold spoons and jigs etc. The lagoon on Hunting Island is good too. On one side Im not sure if you are allowed to fish but on the opposite side you can.  Good luck, I spent 2.5 years on Parris Island and fished that whole area quite a bit. I love it there.


----------



## contender* (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Walt, At least now I have somewhat of a game plan... Merry Christmas to you!!


----------

